# My biggest bar and yield from a batch of gold filled.



## DylanDownright84 (Jun 16, 2020)

My big bar and the button I finished up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 16, 2020)

Someone took a bite out of your bar.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 16, 2020)

Very nice!

Dave


----------



## Jmk88 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## butcher (Jun 17, 2020)

I bet bouncing them in your hand while grinning like a fox in the henhouse will take up you spare time for a while.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 17, 2020)

That bar looks like the wooden arch building block that I used 
to play with as a kid back when the earth was still cooling. 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 17, 2020)

I could never grow tired of staring into the pipe of a nice clean button. The color is just so mesmerizing.  

Nice work!


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Jul 3, 2020)

Thank you, everyone! Been a long time coming. Tweaking and modifying my methods.

I give all the credit to the Gold Refining Forum. Also, I'm always lingering on here late at night so I get to read and read and take notes and learn little bits of mental gold.


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Jul 3, 2020)

jimdoc said:


> Someone took a bite out of your bar.



As soon as I poured it I was smiling and later figured that about 4 grams more would've made it a whole bar haha! Was so close!


----------

